# Universal-Rundle. What's The Story?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm pulling one out today (toilet). It works fine, just needs new tank hardware and gaskets. HO just wants to replace the whole thing.

I googled it, and it seems that they are not made anymore. Seems like decent quality. Are they?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm pulling one out today (toilet). It works fine, just needs new tank hardware and gaskets. HO just wants to replace the whole thing.
> 
> I googled it, and it seems that they are not made anymore. Seems like decent quality. Are they?


At one time they were considered the best. I can still get parts for it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'm pulling one out today (toilet). It works fine, just needs new tank hardware and gaskets. HO just wants to replace the whole thing.
> 
> I googled it, and it seems that they are not made anymore. Seems like decent quality. Are they?


Universal Rundle was a second tier player in the plumbing fixture market because they did not offer cast iron fixtures, and though they were the innovator of fiberglass reinforced acrylic tubs and shower modules. In the 70's they were largely a dept. store brand and hardware chain brand, and re-branded product for Sears and Montgomery Ward, then jumped in early on in the home center market. They rode this through the early eighties and then sold out to Crane Fixture group and ceased to exist as a brand, and about a dozen years later Crane Fixture group was bought out by American Standard, though Crane fixtures still exist as a third line tier offering in the AS group of companies.


----------

